# anyone got state sponsorship from victoria under 261314 software tester



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi

has anyone got State sponsorship under 261314 anz code....i have 8 years work ex and 8 bands in IELTS..


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

economicalindian said:


> Hi
> 
> has anyone got State sponsorship under 261314 anz code....i have 8 years work ex and 8 bands in IELTS..


I am sailing in the same boat. What is your current status ?


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

Still waiting....any got ..please share the waiting period..


----------



## jannayaksingh (Mar 21, 2014)

economicalindian said:


> Still waiting....any got ..please share the waiting period..


I had received a communication from Victorian SS asking for the commitment letter within one month . So drafting that. Have you gone through this process.


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

i am planning to switch to software engineer from software tester


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi , 
I had applied for state sponsorship for software tester but my application got rejected twice.
I am not sure what is the problem . Can any1 help with the CV or the process.
I completed total of 5 yeras of exp in Nov , so counting that I will hv 3+ years of work ex as per ACS.


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

better to get urself accessed as software engineer....being accessed as software tester is sure way to watse money energy and time


----------



## GR13 (Oct 15, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> better to get urself accessed as software engineer....being accessed as software tester is sure way to watse money energy and time


Hi,

I see it is an old post, but i wanted to ask you if ACS gives positive assessment for 261313 Software Engineer for sure? Also, is this job code more probable to get the state nomination? Mine got rejected from Victoria for 261314 Software Tester.


----------



## economicalindian (Feb 8, 2015)

All depend on your R and R....if you write for software engineer..you will get software engineer


----------



## scorpion.prakash (Jun 14, 2015)

economicalindian said:


> All depend on your R and R....if you write for software engineer..you will get software engineer


Even i was rejected by Vic under 261314. I am an automation tester. I am planning to reassess myself under 261313 category.
My questions
1) Should I create a new application with ACS or link to my existing old application?
2) If I create a new application, I have certified copies from April 2015 for education and previous experience. Can I use them for a new application or should get the copies certified again in November to avoid any risks?
Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

jannayaksingh said:


> I am sailing in the same boat. What is your current status ?




Hi,

Share ur details please.


----------



## jiteshpamnani (Jul 11, 2016)

*New Joinee with Many doubts*

Hi All

I am A Software Tester with 6 Years Experience. I have been reading few posts, that ACS rejects the application for 261314-Software Tester CSOL.

Also read many people suggesting to go for 261313- Software Engineer.
Do you know anyone who has gone through this phase, What changes needs to be done to the application for the same.


----------



## jiteshpamnani (Jul 11, 2016)

jannayaksingh said:


> I am sailing in the same boat. What is your current status ?


Hi I see you have got the Grant specially being rejected once for 261314 and then reapplying with 261313, Can you please help me as well. I am sailing in the same boat.
Can you share your contact details .
I need to know What all changes to be done to my ACS application.
Thanks


----------

